# Free Scrap in NZ



## NoIdea (Sep 19, 2016)

Morning All - I used to work for a business, research facility, with around 150 staff members. I get for free around 80 PC's, around +30kg of used and unused cables, plus key boards etc. each year from the computer department, in addition to this, an e-mail to all campus staff, informing them that I will remove any electronic scrap they bring in on the day I do my pick up. My last load filled a flat-deck Ute and a caged 6ft by 6ft trailer twice. It's a couple weeks till my next pick up, of which I will take some photo's for show and tell.

Another place is a car stereo replacement shop, the one I go to replaces Japanese stereos from imported cars, these are very good quality stereos with loads of PM's, and all free.

Regards

Deano


----------



## goldlantern88 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey NoIdea, glad you have all that, want to sell some?? cheers


----------



## butcher (Aug 1, 2017)

NoIdea, was last active on the forum: Fri Jun 09, 2017 8:45 pm

I sure miss him and his creativity.


----------



## Ron John (Nov 4, 2020)

I live near a old military dumping ground where pc stick out of the ground I wish I was not posted


----------



## kensun (Jul 23, 2022)

Ron John said:


> I live near a old military dumping ground where pc stick out of the ground I wish I was not posted


how did they recycled?


----------

